# Stelis mystax



## naoki (Nov 18, 2017)

I got this Stelis mystax as a small plant from the Scratch-and-dent sale of Seattle Orchids, just over a year ago. It is a fairly unique species (i.e. no close relatives). It is close to previous Dracontia. Currently it is placed under the broad sense Stelis (originally in Pleurothallis, but it was completely misplaced), but I have a hunch that it could change in the future with more data.

I'm growing it at min temp of 55F, but I'm wondering if it prefers warmer temp? Does anyone grow it warmer?

Link to my Orchid Borealis blog post




Stelis mystax on Flickr




Stelis mystax on Flickr




Stelis mystax (plant) on Flickr

This is how it looked like when I got it about 1 year ago.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2017)

Ooh ooh.... Ive grown this twice, love it. Once from parkside and once from j and l
Do they have more? 

I grew it under normal room temps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Nov 18, 2017)

Naoki, how wonderfully weird your plants are! The photos
are stunning as well.


----------



## John M (Nov 19, 2017)

Oooh, that's neat! 'Makes me want to get back into these little, botanical plants again.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 19, 2017)

another curiosity


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## fibre (Nov 20, 2017)

So big flowers - such a tiny plant! 
Wonderful photos!


----------



## naoki (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you.



cnycharles said:


> Ooh ooh.... Ive grown this twice, love it. Once from parkside and once from j and l
> Do they have more?
> 
> I grew it under normal room temps



I don't think Seattle Orchids have it any more, but Ecuagenera seems to have it (and I'm speculating that is probably where Seattle Orchids got them from). I think you are right about temp, I'm going to move it to warmer area.



fibre said:


> So big flowers - such a tiny plant!
> Wonderful photos!



Yes, it is a nice species with fairly big flower!


----------



## Stone (Dec 4, 2017)

Very nice! I like this one.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 5, 2017)

I have grown it well with nights closer to 65F. I think 55F might be a bit too cool resulting in a slightly slower growth habit. Fantastic close ups!


----------



## Dandrobium (Dec 5, 2017)

Great photos, and very unique flowers! Congrats!


----------



## blondie (Dec 7, 2017)

A lovely looking bloom and so strange I love it


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2017)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 10, 2017)

beautiful beautiful beautiful


----------



## e-spice (Dec 10, 2017)

Beautiful, really interesting species. Of course you have the best close up photography in the business


----------

